# Saltwater version of AqAdvisor - stocking calculator



## yhbae (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi guys,

As some of you are aware already, I have been working on the freshwater version of AqAdvisor for more than a year now. More recently, I have gained some interest in the saltwater species and started working on the saltwater version of it too. Been working on it for about a month or so now.

Here's the early version with limited species but it is expanding rapidly. I'll post release notes specific to the saltwater version in this thread.

Thanks!


----------



## yhbae (Apr 21, 2010)

What's new for 2010 05 04 build:

- Added Bicolor Angelfish (Centropyge bicolor).
- Added Lemonpeel Angelfish (Centropyge flavissima).
- Added Red Stripe Angelfish (Centropyge eibli).
- Added Tibicen Angelfish (Centropyge tibicin).
- Added Multibar Angelfish (Paracentropyge multifasciata).
- Added Half Black Angelfish (Centropyge vroliki).
- Added Singapore Angelfish (Chaetodontoplus mesoleucus).
- Added Yellow Angelfish (Centropyge heraldi).
- Added Rusty Angelfish (Centropyge ferrugata).
- Added Pygmy Yellowtail Angelfish (Centropyge flavicauda).
- Added Flameback/African Pygmy/Orangeback Angelfish (Centropyge acanthops).
- Added Multicolor/Pastel Pygmy Angelfish (Centropyge multicolor).
- Added Black Nox/Midnight Angelfish (Centropyge nox).
- Minimum tank size requirement for Six Line Wrasse has been reduced to 24x12.
- Mouth size of Yellow Tang has been adjusted down. It will not report a warning that it could consume small live species in the same tank.
- Mouth size of Blue Tang has been adjusted down. It will not report a warning that it could consume small live species in the same tank.
- Mouth size of Achilles Tang has been adjusted down. It will not report a warning that it could consume small live species in the same tank.
- When more than one types of tang are present, a warning with a caution is displayed rather than a strong incompatible message.
- Achilles Tang has been marked as a difficult species to maintain.
- Message for Blue Tans about requiring algae has been removed.
- Minimum tank size requirement for sharks have increased significantly.

- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 80.

To access the application, please click on AqAdvisor site.

If you have any saltwater species that are missing in AqAdvisor DB, please let me know!!! If you disagree with any of the results produced by AqAdvisor, please let me know that too.


----------



## whatigot (Apr 30, 2010)

Warning: You cannot keep more than 2 of Royal Gramma Basslet.
Warning: Royal Gramma Basslet is not recommended to be with Chalk Basslet - they will show territorial aggression towards its own kind.
Warning: Chalk Basslet is not recommended to be with Royal Gramma Basslet - they will show territorial aggression towards its own kind.

Just wondering where you get your information from?
In my 6 years of experience with these 2 species, all of this is wrong to some degree.


----------



## yhbae (Apr 21, 2010)

whatigot said:


> Warning: You cannot keep more than 2 of Royal Gramma Basslet.
> Warning: Royal Gramma Basslet is not recommended to be with Chalk Basslet - they will show territorial aggression towards its own kind.
> Warning: Chalk Basslet is not recommended to be with Royal Gramma Basslet - they will show territorial aggression towards its own kind.
> 
> ...


The data in the app is still highly experimental. My initial point for the data comes from profile sites (which I understand aren't always accurate). Then users with experience will point out to me the wrong results and I fix those based on the feedback. So AqAdvisor is heavily based on user feedback rather than just copying data from profile sites. The saltwater version is still early in its development so you will continue to see some inconsistent results.

Your feedback has been noted and I'll try to address them. Thanks for the feedback.


----------

